# (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom



## Niza (7. März 2013)

*(Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*
Damit ist der Atomausstieg auch gemeint und eben das Abschalten der Atomkraftwerke .*

Seit der Katastrophe von Fukushima macht man sich besonders Gedanken um Atomenergie.
*
Die Kernkraftwerke werden abgeschaltet und sollen durch Alternative Energiequellen ersetzt werden.**

Hier mal die Alternativen Energiequellen (Ökostrom) :*
Wasserkraft > Wasserkraftwerke / Gezeitenkraftwerke
Windkraft > Windräder
Sonnenkraft > Solarzellen
Geothermische Energie 

Das hat dann auch zur Folge, das sich die Strompreise erhöhen, wie dieses Jahr erst:

Strompreis-erhoeht-sich-deutlich-für-2013

Die EEG Umlage (Also Ökostrom-Zulage) die Teil des Strompreises ist, erhöht sich deutlich, da immer mehr zu Alternativen Energien gegriffen wird.

Ich finde es gut, dass wir immer mehr auf Alternative Energiequellen Umsteigen.
Das was nicht so schön ist, ist die Strompreiserhöhung.
*
Allerdings müsste man auch das Stromnetz ausbauen und verbessern damit mehr am Ende rauskommt.
*
*Es gibt aber ein paar kleine Tricks wie man mit wenig Aufwand Strom sparen kann:*

Stecker ziehen bzw Steckerleiste Abschalten mit Schalter, wenn das Gerät nicht benutzt wird 
PC undervolting
Auf LED Lampen umsteigen
usw.




Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Niza (7. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Platzhalter 1


----------



## Niza (7. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Platzhalter 2


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

*Billige* Energie, die zuverlässig und flexibel zur Verfügung steht, wo und wann immer wir sie brauchen ist für unsere moderne Lebensweise, unsere Wirtschaft und Industrie von enormer Bedeutung.

Die Nukleartechnik bietet uns eine flexible, leistungsfähige, preiswerte, praktisch unerschöpfliche und umweltfreundliche Energiequelle; das es in der Vergangenheit einige t_echnische Probleme_ gegeben hat oder zum Teil immernoch gibt (wie bei praktisch jeglicher Technologie vom (chemischen) _Feuer_ aufwärts) sollte uns eher dazu motivieren die Nukleartechnik zu verbessern nicht sie abzuwürgen...

Wir sollten versuchen "regenarative" Energien zu nutzen wo das _einfach wirtschaftlich möglich_ ist- ansonsten bietet die Nukleartechnik eine sehr gute Ergänzung.


----------



## Moerli_me (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Meiner Meinung nach werden Atomkraftwerke nur als "günstige Energiequellen" deklariert, weil sie günstig für den Stromerzeuger sind. Diese bekommen enorme Summen in mehreren Milliardenhöhen reingestopft, um Atomkraftwerde überhaupt rentabel zu machen, für Stromanbieter versteht sich. 

Und die komplette Entsorgung ist Problem des Steuerzahlers. Die Endlagerung ist immer noch ein Problem und verschlingt immens viel Geld. 

Nebenbei ist mit einem Atomkraftwerk die Methode zur Waffenherstellung gegeben (Klar ist hierbei ein höheres Niveau gefragt, aber es ist durchaus realistisch erreichbar wie man sieht). 
Dies spricht für mich auch dagegen. 

Natürlich ist die Streung der Ressourcen mit Atomkraftwerken etwas breiter und man kann sich besser gegen den Ausfall einer Ressource absichern. 

Doch auch das Uran für Atomkraftwerke ist nicht unerschöpflich und wir auch ausgehen.
Natürlich.. gibt es dann wieder die Aufbereitung der Brennstäbe. Diese ist aber wieder mit enormen belastungen für die Umwelt verbunden und wird oft fahrlässig und/oder in Ländern gemacht, wo die Regeln eben nicht so streng sind und keiner hinschaut.

Klar sind hohe Energiepreise eine zusätzliche Belastung für den Bürger und die Unternehmen verdienen sich dumm und dämlich. 

Leider ist Unserer Leben so extrem von Energie in Form von Strom Angewiesen und abhängig, dass jeglicher Versuch Energie für jeden leicht erschwinglich zu machen nichts nutzen wird da dahinter Unternehmen stehen die sehr viel Macht haben und diesen ja nicht verlieren wollen. (Wer möchte dass schon) 
Über die Folgen kann jeder für sich Nachdenken.

Das ein Teil meines Standpunkts und ist unter eigene Meinung zu verbuchen.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Die Nuklearen Ressourcen dieses Planeten sind praktisch unerschöpflich. Wenn das direkt spaltbare Uran 235 zuneige geht können wir die Brutstoffe Uran 238 und Thorium in entsprechenden Reaktoren nutzen... einschließlich natürlich den "Müll" von heute welcher auch erhebliche Mengen an direkt spaltbarem Material enthält.

Die Möglichkeit das ein Land wie Deutschland *prinzipiell* Kernwaffen bauen könnte als Argument gegen die friedliche Nutzung der Kernenergie zu verwenden... ich denke wir haben wirklich größere Probleme...


----------



## der_knoben (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Es gibt glaub ich ein paar andere Gründe, warum der Strom immer teurer wird. Das liegt nicht daran, dass wird weniger auf Atomkraft setzen, die für sich eh nicht billig und schon gar nicht umweltfreundlich ist. Billig ist sie nur deshalb, weil die Versicherung für einen Störfall gedeckelt ist, weil - wie in Fukushima zu sehen - kein Unternehmen die Kosten stemmen kann. Umweltfreundlich ist sie schon allein wegen langen Lagerungszeit des Mülls.
Die EEG-Umlage ist eh ein Witz.
Jedes Unternehmen muss einplanen, dass neue Maschinen angeschafft werden müssen, und diese werden aus den Gewinnen bezahlt, nicht aus regelmäßigen Preiserhöhungen. SCheinbar sehen das Energieunternehmen etwas anders.
Worauf ich hinauswollte. Der Strompreis steigt, weil es immer mehr EE-Kraftwerke gibt, im gleichen LEistungsmaße aber die anderen Kraftwerke nicht runtergefahren werden. Dazu kommt, dass die Leute anfangen, Strom zu sparen, wodurch das eben genannte Problem verstärkt wird. Flexibel ist ein AKW nämlich nicht, die stellt man nicht innerhalb einer Stunden abschalten, wie ein Windkraftwerk. Nun entsteht das Problem, dass neuangeschaffte EE-Kraftwerke still stehen, wodurch bei fester Abschreibungszeit die Maschinenkosten pro kWh unweigerlich steigen, die natürlich auf den Strompreis aufgeschlagen werden.
Außerdem fehlt der Ausbau des Leitungsnetzwerkes. Die AKW stehen vermehrt im Süden, Windkraftwerke im Norden. Daher entsteht ein Ungleichgewicht bei der Stromerzeugung, das nur durch ein gutes Leitungsnetz ausgeglichen werden kann.
Das Leitungsnetz wollten die Stromkonzerne nicht ausbauen, da sich damit der Ausbau der EE verhindern lässt. 



> Die Möglichkeit das ein Land wie Deutschland *prinzipiell* Kernwaffen  bauen könnte als Argument gegen die friedliche Nutzung der Kernenergie  zu verwenden... ich denke wir haben wirklich größere Probleme...


Wenn das der Iran seit 25 Jahren machen will, dann scheint das aber ein großes Problem zu sein. Selbst die CIA hat keine ANzeichen für die Entwicklung von Atomwaffen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Atomkraft als umweltfreundlich zu bezeichnen ist schon ein besonderer Scherz. - Nein, da fällt mir ein, du hast ja recht: Das Gebiet um Tschernobyl ist in den vergangenen knapp 30 Jahren der Natur vollständig zurückgegeben und von ihr wiedererobert worden! Bäume in verfallenden Reihenhäusern, Grasbüschel in ehemaligen Kindergärten, das ist wirklich unübertroffen umweltfreundlich! Gehen wir diesen Weg weiter, durch radioaktive Verseuchung gewaltige Gebiete für Jahrzehnte für den Menschen unbewohnbar zu machen - für die Umwelt!
In Deutschland läuft ja bereits ein ähnlich ambitioniertes Projekt: Die völlig unzureichend "end"gelagerten Brennelemente im Salzstock Asse, die ebenfalls seit Jarhzehnten vor sich hinrosten dürfen, um ihren strahlenden Inhalt langsam aber sicher ans Grundwasser abzugeben. Nicht mehr lang, bis die umliegenden Gebiete ebenfalls der Natur zurückgegeben werden können! 


Ok, genug der Schelmereien. 
Fukushima hat keine neuen Erkenntnisse über die Gefahren der Atomkraft gebracht - das ganze war allerspätestens seit Tschernobyl 1986 jedem klar, und unserer Bundesregierung, allen voran Mutti Angie, gehört links und rechts eine geklebt dafür, dass sie nach Fukushima die Frechheit besitzen, sich hinzustellen und öffentlich zu erklären: das ändert alles! O-Ton der Kanzlerin: 





> Ich habe eine *neue Bewertung* vorgenommen; denn *das Restrisiko der Kernenergie kann nur der akzeptieren, der überzeugt ist, dass es nach menschlichem Ermessen nicht eintritt. Wenn es aber eintritt, dann sind die Folgen sowohl in räumlicher als auch in zeitlicher Dimension so verheerend und so weitreichend, dass sie die Risiken aller anderen Energieträger bei weitem übertreffen. *


 Hallo? Tschernobyl?! Kann man ja mal vergessen, ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her.
Die Atomkraft kann jedenfalls nicht die Antwort für die Energiefrage der Zukunft sein, denn die Sicherheit der Reaktoren und die sichere Entsorgung der Abfälle sind nicht garantierbar.


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Superwip schrieb:


> *Billige*
> 
> ...Die Nukleartechnik bietet uns eine flexible, leistungsfähige, preiswerte, praktisch unerschöpfliche und umweltfreundliche Energiequelle...


 
Sorry aber das ist fast alles Quatsch.

flexibel? In welcher Hinsicht? Ein AKW hoch zu fahren dauert Tage und vollständig abschalten Monate.

preiswert? Ja, aber nur für den AKW Betreiber.

praktisch unerschöpflich? Das Uran geht uns deutlich früher aus als Öl und da ist schon miteingerechnet das ein Teil der Atomwaffenbestände in AKWs "recycelt" wir.

umweltfreundlich? Ok, das stimmt. Alle ~20 Jahre kann sich die Natur auf grossflächigen Arealen wieder ungestört breit machen weil sie für den Menchen nicht mehr bewohnbar sind. Wobei, ab einem betimmten Mass kapituliert auch die Natur. Schön zu sehen auf ehemaligen russischen Atomtestgeländen wo bestenfalls noch Grass wächst.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



> flexibel? In welcher Hinsicht? Ein AKW hoch zu fahren dauert Tage und vollständig abschalten Monate.


 
Ein Kernkraftwerk kann man überall hinbauen. Es liefert -Energie wann immer man will- solange es keine Revision gibt (die gibt es aber bei praktisch jedem Kraftwerkstyp und kann dadurch ausgeglichen werden das man nicht alle Kraftwerke gleichzeitig herunterfährt). Egal ob dort die Sonne scheint oder der Wind weht.

Das ist flexibel. Wind und Sonne sind sicher nicht flexibel.



> praktisch unerschöpflich? Das Uran geht uns deutlich früher aus als Öl und da ist schon miteingerechnet das ein Teil der Atomwaffenbestände in AKWs "recycelt" wir.


 
Mit der Nutzung von Wiederaufbereitung und Brutreaktoren (inklusive Thorium) und der Einrechnung von Vorkommen, die heute noch nicht wirtschaftlich genutzt werden können hat alleine die Kernspaltung das Potential den gesamten Energiebedarf der Menschheit für *Jahrtausende* zu decken. Sollte das sehr langfristig immernoch nicht ausreichen könnte man in ferner Zukunft auch außerirdische Ressourcen (Asteroiden) nutzen und irgendwann sollte die Fusionsenergie auch so weit sein.



> umweltfreundlich? Ok, das stimmt. Alle ~20 Jahre kann sich die Natur auf grossflächigen Arealen wieder ungestört breit machen weil sie für den Menchen nicht mehr bewohnbar sind. Wobei, ab einem betimmten Mass kapituliert auch die Natur. Schön zu sehen auf ehemaligen russischen Atomtestgeländen wo bestenfalls noch Grass wächst.


 
Wenn keine wirkliche _Katastrophe_ passiert -was durch geeignete Technische Maßnahmen sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich gemacht werden kann- ist die Kernenergie sehr umweltfreundlich. Kernkraftwerke belegen nur sehr wenig Fläche in Relation zur Leistung und der gesamte Abfall wird gesammelt und nicht einfach in die Luft geblasen wie bei einem koventionellen kalorischen Kraftwerk.


----------



## totovo (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Superwip hat zu 99,9% recht mit dem was er sagt!

Es ist vollkommen schwachsinnig jetzt übereilt Kernkraftwerke abzuschalten, ohne das die Grundversorgung durch andere Energiequellen gesichert ist! Das ist vollkommener Quatsch und kann Deutschland im internationalen Wettbewerb um Jahre zurückwerfen. Atomkraft ist die sauberste Energie die wir haben, warum sollten wir die nicht nutzen bis eine wirkliche Alternative in 50-70 Jahren mit der Fussionsernergie zur Verfügung steht??
Was machen wir jetzt? wir bauen Öl und Gaskraftwerke, die ungehindert CO2 in die Atmosphäre blasen. Und ich kann euch versprechen, dass die Kosten für eine ungebremste Erwärmung des Klimas den Betrag für eventuelle Nuclearkatastrophen und die Endlagerung der Brennelemente um einen faktor mit 3 nullen übersteigen werden. 
Die Chinesen und Amerikaner lachen sich ins Fäustchen, wenn sie sehen was wir hier für ein humbuk mit den AKW´s betreiben. 

Brennstoff gibt es ebenfalls genug. Wo habt ihr her, dass die  Materialien, die zur Kernspaltung eingesetzt werden können, VOR dem Öl UND dem Gas alle sind? Man kann nicht nur Uran in einem AKW verheizen... 


Erneuerbare Energien schön und gut, aber bitte so, dass es sinnvoll ist. Solarzellen in Deutschland? Verschwendung von Silizium!
Warum baut man keine großen Solarparks und Sonnen Kraftwerke da, wo der Wirkungsgrad entsprechend ist? (Sahara, Mittlererwesten, Australien??) damit kann man, entsprechenden Netzausbau vorrausgesetzt, einen wesentlichen Teil der Welt versorgen.

Oder anstatt jetzt Milliarden in die EE zu stecken, diesess Geld der in den letzten Jahrzehnten völlig vernachlässigten Kernfussionsforschung zukommen lassen? DAS ist die einzige Energiequelle die die Erde in Zukunft mit Strom versorgen kann. Nur leider tritt man da wegen mangelnder Gelder auf der Stelle. Die einzige die bisher das Potenziel zu erkennen scheinen sind die Chinesen. Die haben den Forschungsetat massivst aufgestockt. 
ITER ist schon jetzt zu spät dran und wird, wenn er fertig ist fast 2 jahrzehnte zu spät sein... Eine Schande für alle Staaten die daran beteiligt sind...

Naja, so wird das auf jeden Fall nix mit der Energiewende...


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Kernkraftwerk kann man überall hinbauen. Es liefert -Energie wann immer man will- solange es keine Revision gibt (die gibt es aber bei praktisch jedem Kraftwerkstyp und kann dadurch ausgeglichen werden das man nicht alle Kraftwerke gleichzeitig herunterfährt). Egal ob dort die Sonne scheint oder der Wind weht.
> 
> Das ist flexibel. Wind und Sonne sind sicher nicht flexibel.



Nein kann man nicht. Siehe Frankreich wo viele AKWs an viel zu kleinen Flüssen stehen und über Sommer kaum Leistung liefern weil zu wenig Kühlwasser vorhanden ist. Siehe auch Japan, weil Erdbebengebiet.




> Mit der Nutzung von Wiederaufbereitung und Brutreaktoren (inklusive Thorium) und der Einrechnung von Vorkommen, die heute noch nicht wirtschaftlich genutzt werden können hat alleine die Kernspaltung das Potential den gesamten Energiebedarf der Menschheit für *Jahrtausende* zu decken. Sollte das sehr langfristig immernoch nicht ausreichen könnte man in ferner Zukunft auch außerirdische Ressourcen (Asteroiden) nutzen und irgendwann sollte die Fusionsenergie auch so weit sein.


Ausgerechnet Brutreaktoren welche als besonderst unsicher gelten? Bei der Wiederaufbereitung bleiben mindestens 85 % des Abfalls unverwertbar übrig.
Was die Uranvorkommen die heute noch nicht wirtschaftlich genutzt werden können angeht, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern wenn die Mehrkosten nicht wieder auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werrden. Ausserirdische Ressourcen und Fusionsenergie sind in absehbarer Zukunft nicht vorhandene Luftschlösser.




> Wenn keine wirkliche _Katastrophe_ passiert -was durch geeignete Technische Maßnahmen sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich gemacht werden kann- ist die Kernenergie sehr umweltfreundlich. Kernkraftwerke belegen nur sehr wenig Fläche in Relation zur Leistung und der gesamte Abfall wird gesammelt und nicht einfach in die Luft geblasen wie bei einem koventionellen kalorischen Kraftwerk.


Es gibt aber keine geeigneten Technischen Massnahmen die eine Katastrophe 100% verhindern können, siehe die bisherige Geschichte. Sei es wegen menschlichem Versagen, Baupfusch, Naturkatastrophen, Terroranschläge, technischer Mängel durch Verschleiss Sparmassnahmen etc.
Für den gesamelten Abfall gibt es nach wie vor kein einziges geeignetes Endlager.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Ein Atomkraftwerk ist ja eigtlich nicht sehr umweltschädigent aber es gibt Gefahren und ÖKO-Strom kann die Erde in 20 Jahren nicht versorgen

Und wenn du Welt nicht geldgeil wäre könnten wir in 30Jahren die Technik haben um uns Rohstoffe von Asteroiden zu holen


----------



## totovo (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht. Siehe Frankreich wo viele AKWs an viel zu kleinen Flüssen stehen und über Sommer kaum Leistung liefern weil zu wenig Kühlwasser vorhanden ist. Siehe auch Japan, weil Erdbebengebiet.


 
Ja, die Franzosen haben da wirklich komische Stellen für ihre AKW´s ausgesucht, aber auch in Frankreich gäbe es genug Küsten oder Flüsse an denen man AKW´s bauen könnte ohne sie uim Sommer abschalten zu müssen...
Japan ist kein gutes Beispiel... die kennen die Gefahr und haben die meisten ihrer AKW´s entsprechend erdbebensicher gebaut. Das dass geht, haben sie ja bis 2011 eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Fukushima war eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände...
Deswegen die Kernenergie zu verfluchen halte ich für fatal.




> Ausgerechnet Brutreaktoren welche als besonderst unsicher gelten? Bei der Wiederaufbereitung bleiben mindestens 85 % des Abfalls unverwertbar übrig.
> Was die Uranvorkommen die heute noch nicht wirtschaftlich genutzt werden können angeht, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern wenn die Mehrkosten nicht wieder auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werrden. Ausserirdische Ressourcen und Fusionsenergie sind in absehbarer Zukunft nicht vorhandene Luftschlösser.



Fusionsenergie ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit KEIN Luftschloss... Würde man dem so viel Bedeutung zukommen lassen wie dmals in den 1940´er Jahren der Kernspaltung, wären wir schon viel, viel weiter... 
Da hat aber auch die jetzige Energielobby ihre Finger im Spiel, die wollen ja erst mal ihr Öl und Gas los werden...




> Es gibt aber keine geeigneten Technischen Massnahmen die eine Katastrophe 100% verhindern können, siehe die bisherige Geschichte. Sei es wegen menschlichem Versagen, Baupfusch, Naturkatastrophen, Terroranschläge, technischer Mängel durch Verschleiss Sparmassnahmen etc.
> Für den gesamelten Abfall gibt es nach wie vor kein einziges geeignetes Endlager.


 
100% ige Maßnahmen gibt es nie... genau so wahrscheinlich ist ein Atomarer erstschlag Nordkoreas gegen die USA 
Kernenergie ist die beste Energiequelle die wir haben. Die Endlager frage ist wirklich ne schwierige sache, aber dafür lässt sich eine Lösung finden...

warum befördern wir den Kram nicht ins All?


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



totovo schrieb:


> ...warum befördern wir den Kram nicht ins All?



Na dann gute Nacht wenn so eine Rakete vorzeitig runter kommt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Rolk schrieb:


> Na dann gute Nacht wenn so eine Rakete vorzeitig runter kommt.



Wenn man es in die Sonne schießt kann es nicht wieder runter kommen....


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn man es in die Sonne schießt kann es nicht wieder runter kommen....


 
Doch beim Start. 

Abgesehen davon würde diese Art der Entsorgung unmittelbar sehr hohe Kosten verursachen. Egal ob wieder die Allgemeinheit oder die AKW Betreiber selbst dafür aufkommen müsssten, mit der angeblich günstigen Kernenergie wäre es endgültig vorbei.


----------



## Ifosil (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Superwip schrieb:


> *Billige* Energie, die zuverlässig und flexibel zur Verfügung steht, wo und wann immer wir sie brauchen ist für unsere moderne Lebensweise, unsere Wirtschaft und Industrie von enormer Bedeutung.
> 
> Die Nukleartechnik bietet uns eine flexible, leistungsfähige, preiswerte, praktisch unerschöpfliche und umweltfreundliche Energiequelle; das es in der Vergangenheit einige t_echnische Probleme_ gegeben hat oder zum Teil immernoch gibt (wie bei praktisch jeglicher Technologie vom (chemischen) _Feuer_ aufwärts) sollte uns eher dazu motivieren die Nukleartechnik zu verbessern nicht sie abzuwürgen...
> 
> Wir sollten versuchen "regenarative" Energien zu nutzen wo das _einfach wirtschaftlich möglich_ ist- ansonsten bietet die Nukleartechnik eine sehr gute Ergänzung.



Atomenergie billig? Hier verwechselst aber was, wer soll für die Kosten des Mülls zuständig sein, das Zeug hat eine Haltbarkeit von 1 Mill. Jahre. Ein Reaktorunfall ist so heftig, das es keine Rechtfertigung für diese Energienutzung gibt, wenn die Konzerne ******* bauen müssen wir Steuerzahler am Schluss dafür haften, Atomenergie ist alles andere als Billig, ist sogar die allerteuerste Art der Energiegewinnung. Für die Konzerne lohnt es sich, die scheren sich einen Scheißdreck um die Folgekosten, wir stehen am Ende als Dumme da und tausende Generationen nach uns.


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



> Nein kann man nicht. Siehe Frankreich wo viele AKWs an viel zu kleinen  Flüssen stehen und über Sommer kaum Leistung liefern weil zu wenig  Kühlwasser vorhanden ist. Siehe auch Japan, weil Erdbebengebiet.


Wenn die Kühlung eines Kernkraftwerks nicht gewährleistet werden kann dann ist das in den allermeisten Fällen kein Standortproblem. Mit geeigneten Kühlkonzepten kann man den Wasserverbrauch stark reduzieren.

Erdbebengefahr bedeutet nicht zwangsweise das ein Standort für Kernkraftwerke ungeeignet ist; man muss eben geeignete Maßnehmen ergreifen um die Kraftwerke erbebensicher zu machen- das das möglich ist zeigen eben auch diverse Standorte in Japan. Auch die Katastrophe in Fukujima Daiichi wurde nicht durch das Erdbeben sondern durch den Tsunami ausgelöst- eine Gefahr die offensichtlich (speziell bei diesem Standort) unterschätzt wurde- Zum Vergleich: Das KKW Onagawa hat einen höheren Tsunami ohne schwere Schäden überstanden.



> Ausgerechnet Brutreaktoren welche als besonderst unsicher gelten? Bei  der Wiederaufbereitung bleiben mindestens 85 % des Abfalls unverwertbar  übrig.
> Was die Uranvorkommen die heute noch nicht wirtschaftlich genutzt werden  können angeht, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern wenn die Mehrkosten  nicht wieder auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werrden. Ausserirdische  Ressourcen und Fusionsenergie sind in absehbarer Zukunft nicht  vorhandene Luftschlösser.


Es gibt verschiedene Konzepte von Brutreaktoren die man nicht pauschal als unsicher bezeichnen kann; einige davon insbesondere etwa der MSR sind wohl sicherer als aktuelle Leichtwasserreaktoren.

Außerirdische Ressourcen und Fusionsenergie sollten in absehbarer Zukunft auch gar nicht  nötig sein...

Die Uranpreise könnten locker um den Faktor 10 steigen ohne das die Wirtschaftlichkeit der Kernenergie dadurch wesentlich beeinträchtigt wird... da könnte noch so manches Vorkommen wirtschaftlich werden zumal auch die Bergbautechnologien immer besser werden.



> Es gibt aber keine geeigneten Technischen Massnahmen die eine  Katastrophe 100% verhindern können, siehe die bisherige Geschichte. Sei  es wegen menschlichem Versagen, Baupfusch, Naturkatastrophen,  Terroranschläge, technischer Mängel durch Verschleiss Sparmassnahmen  etc.
> Für den gesamelten Abfall gibt es nach wie vor kein einziges geeignetes Endlager.


Auch ein "Super GAU" ist kein Weltuntergang. Es gibt wirklich schlimmere Katastrophen, von Naturkatastrophen über Kriege bis zu schweren Unfällen in der Chemischen Industrie die durchaus ähnlich schwerwiegende Folgen haben können.

Ein Abfallproblem sehe ich nicht. Mit Brutreaktoren und Wiederaufbereitung können spaltbare Anteile des Abfalls (in mehr oder weniger ferner Zukunft) zur Energiegewinnung genutzt werden, langlebige Spaltprodukte können zu kurzlebigen transmutiert werden- damit kann man die Menge des Abfalls und dessen Lebensdauer drastisch reduzieren.

Um die Probleme der Kerntechnik -die es wie bei praktisch jeder anderen Technologie durchaus gibt- zu lösen sollten wir die Kerntechnik besser machen und nicht auf sie und ihre ungeheuren Vorteile verzichten.



> Und wenn du Welt nicht geldgeil wäre könnten wir in 30Jahren die Technik haben um uns Rohstoffe von Asteroiden zu holen



Ich denke durchaus das in 30 Jahren bereits die ersten Asteroiden "abgebaut" werden könnten- allerdings sind wohl nicht Uran und Thorium sondern eher seltene Edelmetalle wie etwa Gold, Platin, Iridium oder Palladium die ersten Ziele solcher Aktionen- die Uranpreise werden in Absehbarer Zukunft nicht hoch genug sein aber wenn die Technologie erstmal da ist wird sie auch weiterentwickelt und damit billiger werden und damit (in fernerer Zukunft) bei ausreichend hohen Preisen für nukleare Rohstoffe vielleicht auch für deren Abbau genutzt werden.


----------



## cultraider (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Ganz ehrlich halte ich von den erneuerbaren Energiequellen nicht viel. Sie benötigen auch Unmengen an Energie in der Herstellung und greifen auch durch ihre Aufstellung in die Natur ein. Es gibt noch keine Langzeitforschungen inwiefern sich die Tiere dadurch belästigt fühlen. Die ganze sache ist in meinen Augen nur Augenwäscherei.
Außerdem werden immernoch neue "saubere" *hust* Kohlekraftwerke gebaut. Hahaha

Die sollen lieber die Atomkraftwerke noch ne Weile betreiben und das Geld was an Subventionen für die "Regenerativen Energien" draufgeht in die FUSIONS-Forschung stecken.

Und ja das ist mein Ernst und keine Träumerei


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

An geeigneten Standorten ist die Nutzung von regenarativer Energie duchaus sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich, insbesondere Wasserkraft und zum Teil auch Geothermie aber sie als Allheilmittel für die Energieversorgung der Gegenwart und Zukunft zu betrachten ist meiner Meinung nach höchst fragwürdig.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Die meisten vergessen wohl wie das Uran abgebaut wird, das ist nicht gut für die Umwelt.
Und solange wir kein Endlager bzw weitere Verwertungsmöglichkeiten haben, die so lange gehen bis es unschädlich bzw innerhalb von 60 Jahren unschädlich wird, ist der Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft alternativlos bzw schon der Einstieg war fahrlässig.


----------



## totovo (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Ja, sonnenkraftwerke in der Sahara können extrem effizient sein...

Die energieaufwändige Herstellung von Silizium entfällt da und die dinger sind nicht sehr wartungsintensiv..


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Atomenergie billig? Hier verwechselst aber was, wer soll für die Kosten des Mülls zuständig sein, das Zeug hat eine Haltbarkeit von 1 Mill. Jahre. Ein Reaktorunfall ist so heftig, das es keine Rechtfertigung für diese Energienutzung gibt, wenn die Konzerne ******* bauen müssen wir Steuerzahler am Schluss dafür haften, Atomenergie ist alles andere als Billig, ist sogar die allerteuerste Art der Energiegewinnung. Für die Konzerne lohnt es sich, die scheren sich einen Scheißdreck um die Folgekosten, wir stehen am Ende als Dumme da und tausende Generationen nach uns.



Ach derkomplette  Energieumstieg kostet ja NUR 1 Billion €


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Auch die AKWs wurden subventioniert und die Mülllagerung wird auch sehr teuer, wenn man sich mal die Zeit anschaut.
Wird aber sicher mehr kosten als eine 1 Billion.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch die AKWs wurden subventioniert und die Mülllagerung wird auch sehr teuer, wenn man sich mal die Zeit anschaut.
> Wird aber sicher mehr kosten als eine 1 Billion.



Ja abr mit Windenergie werden wir in 30jahren im Wald leben


----------



## Niza (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



totovo schrieb:


> Ja, sonnenkraftwerke in der Sahara können extrem effizient sein...
> 
> Die energieaufwändige Herstellung von Silizium entfällt da und die dinger sind nicht sehr wartungsintensiv..


 
Das wäre eine schöne Lösung .

Es gibt nur leider ein klitzekleines Problem und das ist die Stromübertragung.

Die leitungen müssten gigantisch sein, da der Leitungswiderstand mit der Länge der Leitung sich auch erhöht.




Superwip schrieb:


> Ein Kernkraftwerk kann man überall hinbauen.
> 
> .


 
Nicht übnerall.

Schlimm wäre es an einer Verwerfungslinie ein Atomkraftwerk zu bauen.




Jetzt findet man es noch gut . Aber sobald es heißt das es zu einen Katastrophe gekommen ist und deswegen man Krebs bekommt oder das essen verseucht ist da hört der spaß dann auf.


Ich wäre ja dafür Blitze einzufangen als Alternative Energiequelle, aber das ist leider heutzutage unmöglich umzusetzen.

Man müsste auch das Stromnetz ausbauen und verbessern damit mehr am Ende rauskommt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



> Die meisten vergessen wohl wie das Uran abgebaut wird, das ist nicht gut für die Umwelt.


Das kann man von vielen Metallen behaupten und von klassischen fossilen Energieträgern erst recht...



> Und solange wir kein Endlager bzw weitere Verwertungsmöglichkeiten  haben, die so lange gehen bis es unschädlich bzw innerhalb von 60 Jahren  unschädlich wird, ist der Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft alternativlos bzw  schon der Einstieg war fahrlässig.


Die Lösung des Müllproblems ist- vorrausgesetzt die Kernenergie wird langfristig weiter genutzt wie gesagt einfach.

Wiederaufbereiten-brüten-transmutieren

So können wir die Menge des Abfalls drastisch reduzieren und die Lebensdauer der Isotope senken.

Bis das wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist sollten wir einfach tun was wir schon immer gemacht haben: Zwischenlagern.



> Ja, sonnenkraftwerke in der Sahara können extrem effizient sein...
> 
> Die energieaufwändige Herstellung von Silizium entfällt da und die dinger sind nicht sehr wartungsintensiv..


Wieso entfällt die Herstellung von Silizium in der Sahara?



> Das wäre eine schöne Lösung .
> 
> Es gibt nur leider ein klitzekleines Problem und das ist die Stromübertragung.
> 
> Die leitungen müssten gigantisch sein, da der Leitungswiderstand mit der Länge der Leitung sich auch erhöht.


Es gibt noch weitere Probleme:

-politische Instabilität der Region
-Die Energieversorgung Europas wäre zu einem Gutteil unmittelbar von einigen Nordafrikanischen Staaten abhängig die nach Belieben "den Lichtschalter umlegen" könnten
-Zum Bereitstellen der Energie in der Nacht wären gigantische Speicherkapazitäten erforderlich
-Speicherung verringert die Effizienz; ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerk verbrät etwa 20% der Energie die man hineinpumpt; das müsste man durch (noch) mehr Solarzellen ausgleichen
-Enormer Wartungsaufwand; zigtausend Quadratkilometer Solarzellen *irgendwo in der Wüste* sind nicht gerade einfach zu warten



> Schlimm wäre es an einer Verwerfungslinie ein Atomkraftwerk zu bauen.


Mit geeigneten Technischen Maßnahmen kann man überall ein sicheres Kernkraftwerk bauen... außer vielleicht in einem Vulkankrater . Die Frage ist nur ob das wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist- eine Auslegung auf stärkere Erdbeben kostet insbesondere bei großen Kraftwerken auch viel Geld.



> Jetzt findet man es noch gut . Aber sobald es heißt das es zu einen  Katastrophe geschehen ist und deswegen man Krebs bekommt oder das essen  verseucht ist da hört der spaß dann auf.


Wir haben es in der Realität wirklich mit größeren und Gefahren und Problemen als mit *Atomkatastrophen* zu tun. Einschließlich insbesondere auch der Belastung durch Abgase konventioneller fossiler Energieträger.



> Ich wäre ja dafür Blitze einzufangen als Alternative Energiequelle, aber das ist leider heutzutage unmöglich umzusetzen.


Wenn man einen* beliebig großen* Speicher hätte der eine enorme Leistung aufnehmen kann...

Dann müsste man natürlich noch in der ganzen Landschaft  Blitzableiter aufstellen und die Blitzenergie irgendwie zum Speicher übertragen.

Die Sinnvolle Nutzung der Blitzenergie ist in absehbarer Zukunft nicht möglich. Sollte sich das irgendwann ändern haben wir vermutlich sowieso kein Energieproblem mehr.


----------



## Rolk (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja abr mit Windenergie werden wir in 30jahren im Wald leben


 
Mit Atomkraft wirst du in 30 Jahren in Brasilien oder Australien leben weil uns früher oder später auch ein AKW um die Ohren fliegen wird.


----------



## Uter (8. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Der Wandel vom Atomstrom zum Ökostrom*

Da es bereits einen Thread zu dem Thema gibt, mache ich hier zu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...energiesuender-energiepolitik-die-dritte.html
(Man beachte auch die Anmerkung im Startpost mit den 2 Vorgängerthreads.)

(Ein paar Anmerkungen meinerseits, die ich mir nicht verkneifen kann: 
1. Wer über extraterrestischen Ressourcenabbau nachdenkt, der soll sich bitte mal den Energieverbauch, den Schadstoffausstoß und die Kosten dafür angucken, was es kostet 1kg ins Weltall zu bringen. 
2. Zu Elementen: Au, Pt, Ir und Pd sind alles keine seltenen Erden. Si dagegen ist als 2. häufigstes Element des Erdmantels sicher nicht problematisch selten.)

-CLOSED-


----------

